# Good and Bad



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

After having coyotes destroy Bullwinkle's magnificent buck last week, we thought maybe we could get even with the bastages. Dialed in my old Winchester model 43 in .22 Hornet for the occasion and Bullwinkle toted his shotgun with Winchester Varmint X BB loads. Put the caller out at 90 yards upstream and watched and waited as the gusty wind didn't want to settle down at dusk. Seven bald deer entered the picture but didn't stay long. Got spooked by something and ran off.

Good. Now we can fire up the FoxPro. It didn't work no matter how many buttons I pushed. I reached for a hand call that hung in the blind but remembered it was removed a month ago. Some dang wasp had packed it with mud - now hard dirt. Oh well. Forgot to put it back after cleaning it.

So, we decided to be spectators 'till dark. A well-proportioned 8-point came into view at 200 yards and all it wanted was turnips. Didn't pay any attention to females. Just kept its head down chomping away. Made it to about 65 yards from our hide eating all the way. An encouraging sign for next season, if it can survive another week of muzzleloader season and the rest of the month during late archery. Got some grainy video, nonetheless.

Gotta head back this morning to pick up the caller still hanging in a tree. Hopefully, nothing seriously wrong with it, but I had charged the batteries before going out. We'll see.

Still haven't deer hunted since bow season but will focus on taking a baldie later. Hopefully in the snow, which is gone for now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never a dull moment.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup . the joys in hunting.

oh well. the problems overcome makes victory so much the sweeter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I certainly hope that there is nothing wrong with your caller. If there is FP has been pretty generous in the past when it comes to repairs, many times doing upgrades too. Mine did that once, someone forgot to turn it on. I was hunting alone.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Went back to get the caller and found it on the ground - not in the tree I used to hold it. Strong winds must have blown it down before I could send it a signal. Anyway, I recharged it and it works fine. I guess it couldn't pick up the transmitter's signal with the antenna stuck in the ground.

Fun anyway but we had to scare the deer away when we left.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s quite the adventure that is why I always carry hand calls around my neck on a lanyard I’ve had the 
e-caller let me down dead batteries get everything ready and get after them


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thought I had a good hand call in the shack but forgot about the mud dobbers messing it up. Better leave another one out there.


----------



## mijohnstondavid0067 (Jan 12, 2022)

hassell said:


> Never a dull moment.


its different every night when im out listening to the coyotes thank you for your help . well i have a den insite area on top a ridge or slightly below ridge but every morning there's crows just calling away at 1000
am to 1130 then they leave they more less turn away and stop then goes to the next day same thing im trying something new to do is a ambushing the coyotes outright


----------

